# Where to buy plants?



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Can anyone suggest some good websites to buy Java moss and dwarf hair grass from? My LFS's don't seem to sell them. Thanks.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Java fern, Java Moss, Anubias ect... Get em from Petsmart they are fantastic for that. (as long as you get good looking plants to Start) 

Instead of dwarf hair grass Take the 10 bucks put it on the table and light it on fire it will be less frustrating in the long run unless you are going to run CO2 and REALLY HIGH light. its just not worth it.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have purchase from these links and were satisfied with quality of plants, price and shipping cost.

AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format
Peabody's Paradise - Main
Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Persmart around me doesn't carry the moss, only the ferns. But that's okay because I just found it really cheap on etsy. And as fair as the hairgrass goes, I know I'm taking a gamble on it, but I just really love the look and at least have to try. I know a store around me that sells it but they can't keep it in stock for long. Apparently it's very popular. Go figure. But thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

One word: Aquabid

I always look there first!


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

The for sale section on the planted tank dot net. Don't see what you want? Post a want to buy thread (wtb) in that section.


----------

